# Wilflex Plastisol Ink for transfer on polyester



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm looking at going into plastisol transfer. But most of my clients are personal trainers, so they tend to use 100% polyester t-shirts/singlets quite a bit. Which one of the WilFlex (or any other brand) product do you you guys use?

Will the Wilflex Transflex Super or Epic Top Score work on 100% polyester?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I would contact Wilflex. It's been a long time since I've called an ink vendor but Nazdar and Union were always extremely helpful. We used Wilflex but not enough that I ever needed to call them.


----------

